# GUIDELINE/DOCUMENTATION , teaching facilities



## fami (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello All,

I am looking for the guidelines and documenation regarding teaching facilities. What a physician who is supervising an intern should document in medical record. 

thanks,
fami


----------



## clsteph1 (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are a couple links that should help.
CMS Teaching Physician Guidelines Packet
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNProducts/downloads/gdelinesteachgresfctsht.pdf
Code of Federal Regulation for Teaching Settings
http://www.access.gpo.gov/nara/cfr/waisidx_07/42cfr415_07.html


----------

